# عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!



## captive2010 (12 أبريل 2008)

اذا جاوبت خطا على هذا السؤال يعني انك انسان طبيعي مش محتاج لطبيب نفسي؟؟
اذا جاوبت غلط بتكون ؟؟؟؟

قصة بنت وفيها سؤال 
بنت ماتت امها وفي اثناء تشييع الجنازةقابلت البنت شاب اول مرة تشوفو
كان وسيم جدا ووجدت فيه المواصفات اللي كانت تتمناها في فارس احلامها
اعجبت هذا البنت بذلك الشاب وحبتو حب شديد لكن المشكلة انها هذا البنت لم تتعرف عليه ولم تؤخذ عنوانه او رقم تلفون هو حتى اسمو ه معرفتهوش
بدات البنت تبحث عن اي شي يدللها عليه او عن اي معلومات عنه
ولكن جميع محاولاتها باءت بالفشل 
وبعد ايام قليلة قتلت البنت اختها؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
السؤال في اعتقادك؟؟؟؟
ماهو السبب الذي جعل الفتاة تقدم على قتل اختها؟؟؟؟؟



فكر كويس قبل ما تشوف الاجابة وحاول انك تكون صادق مع نفسك عشان تعرف انت محتاج لطبيب نفسي او لأ؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

هاااااااااا؟؟؟ فكرتوووووووووووووووووو مزبوط؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.اوكي انزلوا تحت علشان تشوفو الاجابة---
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الجواب::::
قامت الفتاة بقتل اختها على امل ان يظهر ذلك الشاب مرة اخرى في جنازة اختها!

اذا جاوبت نفس الاجابة فهذذا يدل على ان تفكيرك مثل تفكير المرضى النفسيين اللي عندهم ميول ونزعة للقتل.
هذا اختبار طبق من قبل الاطباء النفسيين على اشخاص كان المراد معرفة هل تفكير هؤلاء الاشخاص تفكير اجرامي ام لأ
وطبق هذا الاختبار على مجرمين عدة كانوا متهمين بمجموعة من الجرائم وقد اجابوا عليه بالشكل الصحيح

يعني اذا كانت اجابتك صح يعني انت عندك افكار اجرامية--ههههههههههههه
يا مجرم-ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اذا جاوبت غلط يعني انت سليم مية المية.....
كل واحد منكم يقوووووووووول ايه كانت اجابتوة عشان نعرف مين اللي عندوا فكر اجرامي في المنتدى
يارب يعجبكممممممممممممممممم
ههههههههههههه
حلو مش كده والمجرم هنقعد نقولوه يا مجررررررررررررم هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*

طيب يا مجرم  .. كويس انك عرفتنا علي نفسك علشان ناخد لبالنا :t33:


----------



## mero_engel (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*

*تصدق سؤال مهم فعلا *
*بس كويس انك جاوبت عليه وعرفنا الحقيقه *
*وانا عن نفسي هسالك علي اسم دكتور كويس هههههه*​


----------



## captive2010 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> طيب يا مجرم  .. كويس انك عرفتنا علي نفسك علشان ناخد لبالنا :t33:





ههههههههههههههه

علي فكرة انا مش مجرم انا عفريت​


----------



## captive2010 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *تصدق سؤال مهم فعلا *
> *بس كويس انك جاوبت عليه وعرفنا الحقيقه *
> *وانا عن نفسي هسالك علي اسم دكتور كويس هههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههه

علي اساس يعني انا مريض نفسي :smile02

طيب​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*

*بزمة رقم التليفون كام ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*

*اه صح نسيت اسالك رايك ايه فى الدكتور حلو ولا وحش​*


----------



## captive2010 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عشان تعرف انت عايز دكتور نفسى ولا لا ادخل شووووف !!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه صح نسيت اسالك رايك ايه فى الدكتور حلو ولا وحش​*




حتي انتي يا انجي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب​


----------

